# EOS R Shutter Life



## peterthepooh (Sep 7, 2018)

What would be the expected shutter life for the EOS R, would it be more or less for a mirrorless. Any documentation that show this from Canon?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## padam (Sep 8, 2018)

No official data yet, but somewhere around 150,000 to 500,000 like specified on the Sony bodies depending on what kind of mechanism they use.

Maybe a little trickier, because every time you change the lens it closes down to protect the sensor. So it may be a bit more fragile that way, a rocket blower shouldn't be used at all, when it is in that state.

To be honest, most users will get the next model way way, before it is anywhere close to running out.
Also has electronic shutter. so for timelapses, it pretty much never wears out.
But for whatever reason if it actually needed replacement, it should also be cheaper to replace than a DSLR as well.

I am more worried about that innovative touch-sensitive customisable controller on the back. I just don't like it and I fear that it would just break at some point.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 8, 2018)

It should be easier to clean the sensor when needed. With the short flange distance, the sensor is very close to the flange. There must me some way to lock the shutter open when the lense is removed to provide access.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 8, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> There must me some way to lock the shutter open when the lense is removed to provide access.


Bulb mode.


----------

